# Beating the winter blue's?



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey guys, it's my second year in the snow-game. 

Last year I made the mistake of sitting around all day and waiting for it to snow and then going to work. The winter was long and boring and I had cabin fever, I literally sat around, worked out, went home, repeat, lol.

I am a full-time landscaper and work outside each and every day for 7 months of the year, right around this time is where I start to nose-dive from the lack of sunshine and get in the habit of waiting for it to snow to head to work. Staying home gets very old very quick.

I am trying to pick up more hobbies besides the gym such as play recreational sports, jiu-jitsu, hiking, walking, listening to my girlfriend when she speaks, :laugh: you know what I mean.

How do you guys keep your mood up come old man winter's wrath?

Do you guys pick up part-time jobs? (I get about 15 - 20 snow events per season)

I'd like to be more productive this winter season and not fall into the habit of hibernating, snow removal, repeat.. lol. I already miss the sunshine and work outside and I haven't even had one snowfall yet!!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I work an average of 20 hours a week (not including time when it snows), and love every minute of my down time!

I look for new things related to my full time business, do crap I've put off all year, come up with a new business plan for the next year (usually coming up with rediculous ideas that never actually work), organize the office, talk with reps and vendors about new pricing, and anything else I can do to stay busy.

I'm usually stuck with my wife's plans on remodeling something. Hopefully we'll be buying a new place this year.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for the input brother!

I have to get more busy!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Start doing more things in the shop - Office, You got a Dog, Before my hip went bad I would walk 5 miles everyday with the dog, He loves the snow and water, Being a big 127lb black lab he loved it and you kill 4 or 5 hrs. We got a 3 mile walk - bike way down the lake front,


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Have kids


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

I got for long walks too. Rainy days are the worst. You have to be careful not to let Seasonal Depression set in. Staying busy really helps ward off that. Looking to buy another welder to help me stay busy. I have the same problem. Going from wide open 8 months out of the year to the winter slow down. Phone stops ringing for work... Keep some lights on. Open the curtains and let as much light come in as possible. Out in WA people have Sun lamps to ward of SD. A lot of people don't realize they have SD. Plowing business could cause problems because your normal sleeping habits are disrupted


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

I am the same Charles, I definitely feel SD creep in. Going to start taking a vitamin D supplement and getting outside as much as I can. Getting a dog next summer and no kids yet! lol

Will need to practice getting outside during peak light hours.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Watch what you eat too. Sugar cravings really kick in during the winter months. Nature wants to fatten you up to keep you warm. Grocery stores and advertisers know this. Sweets take top billing. Sugar buzz ends quickly and then blahhh starts. Staying away from sweets is easier said than done this time of year, I know. Hard to pass by a Krispy Creme store:laugh: Coffee(well I drink Decaf now) and a blue berry filled donut mmmmmmmmm:hammerhead:


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

mid day naps always help with the energy level


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Mmmmmm doughnuts, *hawawaaawww* :laugh:

I'm going to try one of those light therapy boxes, stick it in the office or bedroom.

It's dark by 5 pm here and sunrise by 8 am, rough sometimes I tell you!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Charles said:


> Out in WA people have Sun lamps to ward of SD. A lot of people don't realize they have SD.


You have to be kidding me right?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have never heard of this Seasonal Depression you guys speak of...

but it sounds really depressing...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't worry Charles, we'll keep you busy this winterThumbs Up:laugh:


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

For me, one of my best friends also has the winter off, usually we play Call of duty for a good part of winter (when I get home from 1/2day of work), go to the dog park regularly, play adult hockey few times throughout the week, go winter camping. Still can get boring just gotta really try not to get into the habit of doing nothing


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

JMHConstruction said:


> Don't worry Charles, we'll keep you busy this winterThumbs Up:laugh:


You got that right:laugh:


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Philbilly2 said:


> You have to be kidding me right?


True. You can google that and see for yourself. Things go really dim when the Sun starts slant. Stays cloudy there most of the time in the Western part of the State. Cloudy with drizzle. I have been there in the winter and it was miserable. Dark at 4 pm. Like going from a 40 watt light bulb to a 100 watt when I got back home. Beautiful place but I would not want to live there. People looked like they never had a natural tan


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I dream of being bored.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I dream of being bored.


Speaking of keeping us busy:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Charles said:


> Speaking of keeping us busy:waving:


No one said being a mod would be easy...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Where you are you need to chop some firewood and sell it at the end of your driveway.... Seems like you can't go ten feet up there without passing someone selling firewood. You won't need the gym anymore either and it'll get you outside. Burn the brush to keep warm, its an activity that keeps you warm several times before you actually burn it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow and I thought I only got depressed in the Winter. Good to know, its more for me the stress of making sure we are ready for the next event and everyone will be there etc... I took myself off a full time site last year and became more of a swinger (yes that way too) and it really helped out but as soon as flakes start to fall I start pacing and looking out the window constantly. It does make it hard to enjoy Xmas and the Winter like it should be sometimes....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bird hunt, shoot clays,, shoot steel, hunt yotes, ice fish, sled, shop time, etc....There's always something to do....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I polish dolphins in the winter...

I also backpack, get ready for spring, bid landscaping work, fix and maintain summer equipment, play firefighter, and do what needs to get done, but I'm never "bored"


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh how i wish I had a slow season. The intent was there in the beginning, to slow down in the winter, but besides last year it never does. It’s crazier in the winter because when we get snow, then the other work gets pushed. Then we are playing catch up.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Man, I wish I had the chance to get bored during our winters. we go out 25-35 times a year. Every time we go out we work at minimum 8-9 hours. I stay pretty darn busy with landscaping and finishing winterizing equipment til Christmas. After Christmas I start trying to get new maintenance landscape bids and planning for the coming season. I also own a pretty decent 24' sailboat and that keeps me pretty busy any day that it's nice out. Buy a boat you'll never be bored again!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Buy some Fords, they will keep you busy.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Lmaoo, thanks guys.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750 said:


> Buy some Fords, they will keep you busy.


Hey now.....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Hey now.....


I own several Fords, I am allowed.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

hit the treadmill, then relax playing video games, and posting here


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

I look forward to the winter, after busting my arse for 7-8 months...it feels good to take a nice long break and get ready for next season.

Like you, I also workout and try to get back to eating more and better...hard to do when your really busy. I also keep busy in the shop performing maintenance on all the equipment, organizing/cleaning. I just finally cleaned inside and outside of my truck last week along with waxing it before winter. I organize outside the shop as well so it doesn't look like a junk yard. I'm also an avid sledhead, so I'm usually out riding on the old bravo at my buddies farm with the kids or on the trails with my buddies. I do a lot of trail riding. Unfortunately I can't venture very far anymore...only limited to day trips.

It's nice on a midweek ride by yourself with the sun shining...


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I get severely depressed this time of year, especially if it doesn't snow. I love snow, always have, it's amazing how my mood changes with the bright snowcover. I have plenty to keep busy but It's nothing I want to do....lol


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I work way more in the winter, it just seems the stress level is way higher - the only thing that helps the sanity is looking at accounts receivable balance and of course the checking account after February 15th (any time before then brings on depression)


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Agreed 10 times as busy in the winter time vs Summer.... Plus any day we have off seems to fly by maybe because it's dark at 5 p.m....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Agreed 10 times as busy in the winter time vs Summer.... Plus any day we have off seems to fly by maybe because it's dark at 5 p.m....


There's a thing called electricity...and indoor plumbing.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a thing called electricity...and indoor plumbing.


I have to wait till most likely end of Jan to get paid to turn my electric back on....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nothing to get you more depressed then thieves flying out of Menards this afternoon drilling my truck... Nothing like hearing "will the owner of a white plow truck come to the service desk." At least the 9'2" got their bumper I guess.... Good thing I stopped for batteries....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nothing to get you more depressed then thieves flying out of Menards this afternoon drilling my truck... Nothing like hearing "will the owner of a white plow truck come to the service desk." At least the 9'2" got their bumper I guess.... Good thing I stopped for batteries....
> 
> View attachment 175417


So the vehicle left the bumper skin was stolen?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> So the vehicle left the bumper skin was stolen?


No the manager followed the lady out as she was "bulging" like she stole some crap. Jumped into a van with a guy driver and took off like crazy and obviously cut it a little to hard backing out... But yeah most likely it was stolen too....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No the manager followed the lady out as she was "bulging" like she stole some crap. Jumped into a van with a guy driver and took off like crazy and obviously cut it a little to hard backing out... But yeah most likely it was stolen too....


Humanity is really gone into the chitter.
Hope for your sake the thieves drove their own ride but it should be easy enough for the Po Po to find the van..... Maybe


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Humanity is really gone into the chitter.
> Hope for your sake the thieves drove their own ride but it should be easy enough for the Po Po to find the van..... Maybe


Oh they acted like they knew of him or had an idea after they ran his plate... Cop was like do you want the report number, I said for what? To turn into your insurance... hmmmmm really? Might as well be MI no fault here too....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No the manager followed the lady out as she was "bulging" like she stole some crap. Jumped into a van with a guy driver and took off like crazy and obviously cut it a little to hard backing out... But yeah most likely it was stolen too....


That sucks and blows at the same time....


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nothing to get you more depressed then thieves flying out of Menards this afternoon drilling my truck... Nothing like hearing "will the owner of a white plow truck come to the service desk." At least the 9'2" got their bumper I guess.... Good thing I stopped for batteries....
> 
> View attachment 175417


Ouch!! Hope you get some ice and they get some karma of falling on their ass! I guess that's why we all have insurance


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

****in hell eh, Karma will get the best of them!
Thieves are the lowest of the low man, sorry that happened to you. Happen to me once for my wallet, right in my driveway, smashed my window...

I started working finally, we are getting about 4 snowfalls this week, lol.

So far so good, taking care of that small parking lot and a 200 ft driveway, hoping to land more neighbors soon.

I added the 48" snowplow shovel to my Krilleum arsenal, (Thanks, JMH) the thing is a beast!


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

The second year in the snow game, at least I have the basics down!


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> View attachment 175421
> 
> 
> The second year in the snow game, at least I have the basics down!


I have the 36" & 48" plow shovel, great shovels! Perfect for this light fluffy stuff lately...did you order yours from the states? Because I think you can get them through boss dealers now up here..


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes amazing shovels eh,

I ordered them through Krilleum, they're in Winnipeg lol, but it's worth it!


----------

